# Transport costs and tours



## ess19 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi there

Can anyone please tell me what sort of price taxi's would be from Nasr City into downtown Cairo? Are taxi's the best option (hassle wise) to get around the city?

Also does anyone know any good, reasonable tour guides for places like Sakkara, Memphis and old Cairo? I think I'll be having a few visitors for the time I'm living in Cairo and they'll want to see the sites!!!!

Thanks!
Ess


----------



## marat777 (Jul 1, 2008)

ess19 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Can anyone please tell me what sort of price taxi's would be from Nasr City into downtown Cairo? Are taxi's the best option (hassle wise) to get around the city?
> 
> ...


I heard crazy stories about taxis and coach drivers in Egypt. I mean, those who service tourists.


----------



## gullwing (May 11, 2009)

u shoul order the new yellow taxis, cairo cab, etc


----------



## oversamlove (May 22, 2009)

hi Ess
about the tour guide , i know a very Expert one
he is my friend from the church .
his name is Tamer , his phone # 0120282617 , just mention that you are Sam's friend , & i think he can arrange a nice transportation with very nice prices , cuz. he arrange a day trip to saqqara and dahchour & it was included a meal in a very nice restaurant .
it really was a very nice trip & all my american friends like it soo much .






ess19 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Can anyone please tell me what sort of price taxi's would be from Nasr City into downtown Cairo? Are taxi's the best option (hassle wise) to get around the city?
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Get yourself a guide book and hire a car and driver for the week or get a yellow/blue/white cab for the day. Any tour company is going to make money out of you so why not do it yourself. A recent trip to visit friends on holiday in Luxor who had booked trips with a tour company led me to weep at the charges the tour guides were charging.


----------



## queenie40something (Jan 14, 2008)

I for one wouldnt hire a car in Cairo - it was bad enough being a passenger!! Like being on a white knuckle ride lol. We hired a tour guide with a new air con minibus and driver for a whole day for $10 each.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Queenie I did say hire a car and driver. The trouble with tour guides and it's the same in every country is that they have set restaurants etc that they take you too for the simple reason they are on commission, if you have your own car and driver you go where you want and you dont have to go to the perfume shops etc. Sam has given a number and said to mention "say your sams friend". 
Ess a friend of mine has just hired a car and driver to take her to El Gouna at a cost of LE300, her first quote was LE500 but he came down to LE300. 
I don't know Nasr City but as a guide line a taxi from the airport to Agouza which is further on than downtown is LE60 this is not in a black white but in the private decent cars at the airport and you pay before you leave and you are given a receipt.


----------

